# Silca Launches 3D Printed Titanium Shop Tools - and it will cost you



## SevenRoadie (Nov 30, 2021)

I bought all of this and the $190 Silca chain... you only live once. Or I may not live much longer if my wife thinks I bought all this stuff.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

SevenRoadie said:


> I bought all of this and the $190 Silca chain... you only live once. Or I may not live much longer if my wife thinks I bought all this stuff.


It's good to treat yourself. 

I splurge on one high-end bike tool every winter. This year it was the Decade Chain Tool, which was miraculously in stock before the holidays.


----------

